# WILLIAMS AB77 - Twin ring spider & bolts



## magnidec (27 Mar 2009)

*Looking for some Williams AB77 alloy cotterless chainset parts.*
*Specifically a twin ring spider and if possible the sleeved alloy fixing bolts to suit. If anyone wants to trade I have a spotless single ring spider with fixings and numerous matching rings. Incidentally I'm also looking for Williams 45 tooth and 56 tooth alloy rings to suit.*
*Thanks in advance if anyone can help. *


----------



## Hexham (21 Sep 2009)

Small world, isn't it Howard? You have just contacted me on eBay re my AB77 axle. I'm afraid my AB77 double chainset isn't for sale though.
Regards, Roger - beano47@talktalk.net


----------

